# MEKK Poggio 2G



## Kevin Mitchell (25 Mar 2012)

Looking at buying my first road bike fairly soon, toying around with a couple of models but came across this one today at £999, obviously my first impressions were 'too good to be true' full carbon frame for under 1k, appreciate they have cut price by using lower standard tyres but has anyone got any experience with this new brand, any info would be most welcome.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Mar 2012)

Personally, have never heard of it. I Googled and thought it seemed like a bit of a mish-mash of components. At this price point you really have the choice of some very good and reputable bikes. I would be looking at well known brands first. Personal opinion, of course...


----------



## vickster (25 Mar 2012)

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/road/product/review-mekk-2g-poggio-p-20-12-45674

Fairly positive, just need to be careful with lower end carbon frames

Wiggle have the Focus Cayo 105 Ltd for under £1k but only if you're a midget!

Or Planet X start at £1k http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/FBPXPRORIV12/planet_x_pro_carbon_rival_road_bike_2012


----------



## Basil.B (25 Mar 2012)

My LBS recommended this bike to me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Powely (12 Jul 2012)

I'm confused, is this a good bike or am I better going for decent aluminium frame?


----------



## black'n'yellow (12 Jul 2012)

the Mekk frame is probably just an 'open mould' chinese carbon frame - looks very similar (if not identical) to the Ribble Sportive. It's probably a perfectly capable bike, but as others have said, there's a lot of choice in that price range...


----------



## Powely (12 Jul 2012)

I've just looked at the Ribble website and it looks like a great site but there's too much choice for the uneducated like me. I'd be very tempted to order one from there otherwise. Don't they do any recommended set-up models?


----------



## black'n'yellow (12 Jul 2012)

tell me your budget and intended usage for the bike - and I will recommend one for you...(won't be a ribble though..)


----------



## Powely (12 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> tell me your budget and intended usage for the bike - and I will recommend one for you...


 
That's great, thanks.

I ideally want to spend £1000 but could do £1000 - £1200. I am doing the London/Paris ride next year so it'll be used for that...and training for it of course. I ideally want carbon road bike (I think, unless you think otherwise).


----------



## black'n'yellow (12 Jul 2012)

Well, here's a choice of two, both with perfectly capable carbon frames and decent built spec. 

http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/i/q/FBPXPRORIV12/planet_x_pro_carbon_rival_road_bike_2012

http://www.hargrovescycles.co.uk/products.asp?partno=46198

One for around a grand, the other for around £1200. I wouldn't have any problems with either of those two. Others may suggest different options, but those are mine


----------



## Powely (12 Jul 2012)

Thanks. So SRAM Rival on the Planet, how do they compare to the Shimano range? Equal to Tiagra or 105? Or is it hard to compare? 

Also, in your opinion, would you go for the Cube or the Planet over a Ribble or the Mekk? Thanks for all your help with this. I'm at a loss what to do.


----------



## black'n'yellow (12 Jul 2012)

Rival is 105 level, probably slightly higher - and lighter. If you gave me the money and told me to buy a bike tomorrow, I would go for the Planet X - I have seen people racing on those frames, and I used to race on Rival a couple of years ago myself - perfectly capable bike with good build spec, good wheels and a good rep.

The Cube will also serve you well though - it may even come down to which one you like the look of....


----------



## Powely (12 Jul 2012)

black'n'yellow said:


> Rival is 105 level, probably slightly higher - and lighter. If you gave me the money and told me to buy a bike tomorrow, I would go for the Planet X - I have seen people racing on those frames, and I used to race on Rival a couple of years ago myself - perfectly capable bike with good build spec, good wheels and a good rep.
> 
> The Cube will also serve you well though - it may even come down to which one you like the look of....


 
I do prefer the look of the Cube, however the price of the Planet X is more on budget and the idea of the Rival being slighter higher spec than 105 appeals too. Seems good value for money too and I am far from racing level so it sounds like it's more than good enough for my level... saying that will it take stabilisers?


----------



## HLaB (13 Jul 2012)

My Lbs got them (MEKK) in and they seem to be good bikes, I particularly like that they let you take the full carbon frame away for a few days test ride, not a spin round the block


----------



## Powely (13 Jul 2012)

Who Mekk? Or your LBS? I would quite like to take it home for a few days to see if it's the bike for me. It's such a difficult decision to make. It is for me at least.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2012)

A Mekk bike made it into Cycling Plus' bike of the year shootout.
Got a very favourable review.


----------



## Powely (13 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> A Mekk bike made it into Cycling Plus' bike of the year shootout.
> Got a very favourable review.


 
Think that was the 4G Primo Si 5.5....as far as I can tell it's much higher spec'd bike. Interestingly enough though, the Pinarello FP Uno I was originally looking at was also listed in the line up but I went off that after reading a few comments on here that Pinarello have put the majority of their R&D into their carbon frames and not their aluminium frames.


----------



## HLaB (13 Jul 2012)

Powely said:


> Who Mekk? Or your LBS? I would quite like to take it home for a few days to see if it's the bike for me. It's such a difficult decision to make. It is for me at least.


MEKK supplied them with a demonstrator particularly for longer test rides, I think its a MEKK thing, I've never seen other brands from the same shop going out for long test rides. I see quite prominent on the Mekk site is 'book a test ride'.


----------



## Powely (13 Jul 2012)

HLaB said:


> I see quite prominent on the Mekk site is 'book a test ride'.


 
I'll look at that now. Thanks


----------

